# Going to the park?



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I usually just take Prim out in my backyard because I know for sure that we don't use fertilizer or pesticides BUT I do take my dogs to the park and I love to go with my boyfriend after supper. I know a lot of y'all take your hedgies to the park too!

I was wondering if there should be a concern about pesticides or fertilizers? I would think that the park services people (those that make the laws about park maintenance etc.) would have a rule about those things as people do bring their pets and kids and they wouldn't want to risk the health of those animals and people.

Any insight would be much appreciated!


----------

